# New. Lenox spring Swap



## Junkman Bob (Feb 16, 2020)

Cooper are we gonna try to have a spring swap at the New. Lenox location  this year ?? 
Bob


----------



## Cooper S. (Feb 16, 2020)

Haven’t thought about it yet, but if there’s interest we can do it the second weekend of May I think


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 16, 2020)

Sounds good


----------



## Cooper S. (Feb 16, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> Sounds good



Also there may or may not be a swap on June 28th at a certain cool location


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 16, 2020)

Where at Cooper....


----------



## nick tures (Feb 17, 2020)

its a secret   haha...


----------

